# Fur buyers



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have never sold put up fur before and i started this year sold all mine on the round.. anybody know of a buyer around grandforks I was planning to meet a guy from Canada in duluth around april but that only if i can put up enough to make the trip worth it.

any tips would be good

anyone ever mail fur in?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think a lot of guys ship their fur through NAFA to go to international auctions. I think the idea is that by shipping straight to the auction you cut out the "middle man" and get a higher price. I believe guys doing that typically have a large amount of furs to make it worth the hassle. I know there is a fur buyer around here that drives up the Mn/WI border and stops at a few different towns about once a month and you can meet him with your fur at a drop off point and sell it. I am planning on meeting him in Feb to sell my beavers and rats. If I can find anything near you I'll let you know.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you might try Ordean Sunrud out of fosston,50 miles east of GF. not sure if he's buying anymore though


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you want a name and number pm me and i'll give you exactly what you want.

xdeano


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

not to derail the thread just a quick ?. When a person wants to tan the fur do they have to skin it flesh it and such? Or can you go to the local taxidermist with the whole coyote? whats the avg price? Thanks. (though it wont matter as ill never get one!)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I sell to Dusty Hogue's Fur Shed in Downer, MN and I really like selling to him. He has always treated me fairly and explains my fur and what he's looking for, etc. When I bring my son with he is always nice to him and shows him really cool things. Those things make it a fun trip for me and my son.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

dolphinswin,

You can definitely take a whole carcass to a taxidermist, it'll cost you a couple of bills to get it put up and sent in to a tannery. If you want a tanned hide, just skin and put up a coyote and send it to a tannery.

Tanning a coyote is usually around $25 + shipping to and from the tannery, all less than $75.

It's not to hard to put up a coyote.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dusty's a great all around guy. Fallguy, next time you talk to him ask him about his 200 lb bow bear. turned out to be a 70lber :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:rollin: Talk about ground shrinkage!

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> :rollin: Talk about ground shrinkage!
> 
> xdeano


big time :lol: . happens to bearhunters all the time. i could write a book over this subject :rollin: :rollin:
hell, it even happens to me and i've shot a pile of them  cept mine are usually ground swellage


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't hunt around bear hunters much but they sound like my white-tail friends... " O man he was a monster 8... had 12 inch brow tines and bats for main beams" then you walk up on a 1.5 year with salad forks for horns.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you can't imagine how many 130lbers i've walked up to after a hunter said they just killed a 400 :beer:


----------



## nowblogstarted (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a newer here.Glad to meet u.Is anyone online?

Buy Diablo 3 Gold | diablo 3 power leveling | Diablo III Power Leveling


----------

